# Gospel Pass



## twentysix by twentyfive (21 Feb 2010)

Gospel Pass Audax next weekend. What's the snow like up there at present? Anyone been over in the last few days?


----------



## Ian H (25 Feb 2010)

I believe it's passable, though the current forecast is rain/snow during the afternoon. I shall be at the start. Dunno whether I'm riding yet. Here's me in 2005: Audax UK pic


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (1 Mar 2010)

In the end I had a bug and couldn't ride. Apparently all the snow was washed away.

I like that pic Ian H. Did you ride?


----------



## Ian H (1 Mar 2010)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> In the end I had a bug and couldn't ride. Apparently all the snow was washed away.
> 
> I like that pic Ian H. Did you ride?



No, I was helping out. I took some pics though. Here's the Pass itself.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (2 Mar 2010)

Ian H - your photo shows no snow (to speak of). Seems my info was spot on - all washed away. Pity I missed out. The Bug is still with me tho'  so it was a sensible decision to stay off the bike 

There is always next year


----------



## Ian H (2 Mar 2010)

A bit further up from that scene the snow was banked up wherever there was shade, but the roads were clear. Around 100 cyclists rode the event.


----------



## Nuncio (3 Mar 2010)

There was enough snow by the side of the road (pushed there by a snow plough?) at the top, that one of my riding companions was able to reach down to grab some, form a snowball, and throw it indiscriminately back over his shoulder - without getting off the bike. The road was clear of snow though, but not of mud and other rubbish. I made a _very_ cautious descent of the Pass.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (4 Mar 2010)

100 riders is a good turn out given the conditions beforehand. Sounds like it was an excellent event again. And snow piled up on the side would just add to the experience.

Deffo next year


----------

